# Furries in Florida



## floridafurriez (Dec 5, 2019)

Hi guys!  I made a profile to help share events and groups in Florida:
Userpage of floridafurries -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Let me know if there's any way I can help you guys more. :3
Also, what fun events have you guys been to lately?


----------



## floridafurriez (Dec 5, 2019)

Oops, I meant to post it in this subforum:
forums.furaffinity.net: Conventions and Meets


----------



## floridafurriez (Oct 31, 2020)

Southwest Florida Furries is a new FA page for furries in southwest Florida!








						Userpage of swflfurries -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Southwest Florida Furries. Landing page for all Southwest Florida specific group chats with a few meetup highlights posted here and ther ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




I announced them here:








						All-new FurAffinity page for Southwest Florida Furries! -- floridafurries' Journal
					

xavieroren and econeiric made a new page for the Southwest Florida Furs group!. swflfurries. According to their page:. "We are near ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Florida Furry Map Version 18 by floridafurries
					

This map shows where some local groups in Florida are. If anything about it is incorrect or out of date, please comment!. I want your he ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## floridafurriez (Feb 22, 2022)

New map posted:
Florida Furry Map Version 19








						Florida Furry Map Version 19 by floridafurries
					

This map shows where some local groups in Florida are. If anything about it is incorrect or out of date, please comment!. I want your he ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------

